# What if MDA stays ??



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Its 4/ 23/2014 and he hasn't been fired. 

What if Busschak sticks to their guns and keeps D'Antoni around for a year or two (He has a team option after next season ) ?

What happens to the team ?

What happens to the crowds and fanbase ?

What happens to the ratings ?


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Depends on what the front office does. If they are willing to spend we will be decent, if they sign placeholders for 2015 we will suck.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> Depends on what the front office does. If they are willing to spend we will be decent, if they sign placeholders for 2015 we will suck.


Bingo.

People are overrating the importance of the coach.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

No marquee free agent will sign with LAL.

Staples Center continues to lose its crowds. Ratings continue to go down.

We are lottery bound again next year, except PHO will have our pick.

Kobe publicly feuds with Lakers management for all of 2014-2015. 

Gasol is gone.

2014-2015 Lakers:

Sacre
R. Kelly
Draft Pick
Kobe Bryant
Steve Nash/Farmar/Marshall

That's good for about 20 wins.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

MojoPin said:


> 2014-2015 Lakers:
> 
> Sacre
> R. Kelly
> ...


If this happens and that draft pick is Jabari Parker, that team would win 30 games if everyone stays relatively healthy... regardless of whether or not they pick up any decent bigs. Add a few halfway decent free agent bigs, like maybe Lavoy Allen, Jordan Hill, and Spencer Hawes, and they have a chance to approach 40 wins.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Or we could blow our load, spend the cap space and trot out

Sacre
Melo, Kelly
Draft pick
Kobe 
Nash, Farmar, Marshall


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

Over/Under 10 years before Lakers next title ?


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Whatever happens, I don't want to give Phoenix a lottery pick!


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Looks like people are seriously under-valuing Kobe Bryant right now...and it's on a Lakers board smh.

The Lakers are likely to have a top 5 Pick to go with Kobe and I believe they'll bring back Swaggy P on a 1-year deal.

That team is winning 40 games.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

Marcus13 said:


> Looks like people are seriously under-valuing Kobe Bryant right now...and it's on a Lakers board smh.
> 
> The Lakers are likely to have a top 5 Pick to go with Kobe and I believe they'll bring back Swaggy P on a 1-year deal.
> 
> That team is winning 40 games.


Coming off Achilles surgery and in the Twilight of his career. What do you expect lol


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Trent said:


> Over/Under 10 years before Lakers next title ?


I'll take the under but just barely. It was 12 years between their '88 title and their '00 title. The truly rebuilding period within that time was really only 2 years. This franchise isn't completely dead.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

RollWithEm said:


> I'll take the under but just barely. It was 12 years between their '88 title and their '00 title. The truly rebuilding period within that time was really only 2 years. This franchise isn't completely dead.


They should just scrap it and build from the ground up completely but they can't because Kobe is still there making 25 mil or w/e and wants to win now because he's getting old. Only problem is their is really no realistic way they compete for a title next year and the year after that Kobe is going to be what 36 or 37 ? I just don't see them competing for a while. I take the over.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

MojoPin said:


> No marquee free agent will sign with LAL.
> 
> Staples Center continues to lose its crowds. Ratings continue to go down.
> 
> ...


Sky sure is falling isn't it? 

What evidence do you have that no marquee free agent will sign, and to that, they _would_ sign if we fired MDA?

Lakers mangement and MDA haven't met yet. At all. There's really little indication either way, stay or go, other than Mitch saying he did a "good job" (which he would say anyway). 

Re-building usually takes longer than one week. Relax a little bit.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

MojoPin said:


> No marquee free agent will sign with LAL.
> 
> Staples Center continues to lose its crowds. Ratings continue to go down.
> 
> ...


I know you're being dramatic, but this years lakers won 27 with Marshall instead of Nash, Meeks instead of Kobe, and Wesley Johnson instead of draft pick.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

MojoPin said:


> We are lottery bound again next year, except PHO will have our pick.


In the event that we still are god awful next year, the pick is top 5 protected in 2015, top 3 in 2016 and 2017, unprotected in 2018.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I think we can all agree that if Pringles is in place by the time the lottery hits he's staying.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Jamel Irief said:


> I know you're being dramatic, but this years lakers won 27 with Marshall instead of Nash, Meeks instead of Kobe, and Wesley Johnson instead of draft pick.


I listed Nash just because. He won't play more than 10 games again next year. Our real PG is either Farmar or Marshall.

Meeks should get a nice contract, as should people like Nick Young. 

Lakers could very well be a completely new team next year, which as you know generally does not yield a cohesive unit unless everyone is firing on the same cylinders. Without any big free agent signings, I stand by 20-30 wins.

Kobe is my favorite player of all time, but I don't think he physically will ever be back to the same guy.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

MojoPin said:


> I listed Nash just because. He won't play more than 10 games again next year. Our real PG is either Farmar or Marshall.
> 
> Meeks should get a nice contract, as should people like Nick Young.
> 
> ...


Well, it's way too early to tell. But if they bring back a couple of guys and stay healthy I'll make the same prediction I did last year, which was 35-45 wins.

The staying healthy part is the big IF of course. But in the end even if they only win 33 games or so and the draft pick looks promising I think the Lakers franchise name, history of stability and success and a new coach will easily be enough to lure free agents.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Uncle Drew said:


> Sky sure is falling isn't it?
> 
> What evidence do you have that no marquee free agent will sign, and to that, they _would_ sign if we fired MDA?
> 
> ...


Dantoni is a laughing stock around the league since New York and LAL. He has shown that he can't coach his system unless he has perfect pieces all lined up. He stubbornly refuses to play to his teams strengths. And he runs his veteran players into the dirt with reckless abandon. NBA players aren't stupid; they can see this just as much as you and I. Oh, and he has no problem calling out the fans or pissing off his players.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

MojoPin said:


> Dantoni is a laughing stock around the league since New York and LAL. *He has shown that he can't coach his system unless he has perfect pieces all lined up. He stubbornly refuses to play to his teams strengths.* And he runs his veteran players into the dirt with reckless abandon. NBA players aren't stupid; they can see this just as much as you and I. Oh, and he has no problem calling out the fans or pissing off his players.


People often mistake being critical of Mike D'Antoni's "system" as being critical of MDA the coach. That's not entirely true.
Thing about MDA is that, as you poin out, he only has one system and that system doesn't work anymore. It didn't in NY, it doesn't in LA. 

Now, if Mike D'Antoni was the type of coach to adapt his coaching to the strenghts of his players, he could be a valuable coach (he has the experience, the playoffs under his belt, the Big Market endurance). But he is not able to. At least so far.

Sadly, Pau Gasol was the Lakers best player this season (for 60 games). Pau is a post player, in his own words. Fact: MDA run the fastest Laker squad since the 1988-89 season (according to Pace). Does the system enhanced Pau's strenghts? Nope. Nor did Kaman's. 
Did any Laker player thrive in the "stretch 4" position MDA's love? Nope.

Yes, his "system" is good for gunners (more FGs available) or 3 point shooters (Lakers shot like 500 3ps more than, say, Phil Jackson's squad), thus catering for Meeks and Young's strengths. But those players shouldn't be carrying teams.

And i'm not even gonna adress MDA's defensive strategies. Cause there's none to begin with.

To say that, if a coach can't adapt to his players, he won't do a good job. Wether the coach's name is MDA or Byron Scott, or Kurt Rambis, or whomever.

But picture this: if the Lakers can't get Exum in the Draft, but Randle is available when they pick, is MDA really the right coach for a team with a 36 year old Kobe Bryant and a PF that can't shoot 3s? Will the Lakers draft a guy like Smart because Randle/Gordon don't "fit" MDA's system?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

PauloCatarino said:


> To say that, if a coach can't adapt to his players, he won't do a good job. Wether the coach's name is MDA or Byron Scott, or Kurt Rambis, or whomever.
> 
> But picture this: if the Lakers can't get Exum in the Draft, but Randle is available when they pick, is MDA really the right coach for a team with a 36 year old Kobe Bryant and a PF that can't shoot 3s? Will the Lakers draft a guy like Smart because Randle/Gordon don't "fit" MDA's system?


 
D'Antoni DID adjust his system. This past year was not the system he ran his first year. The first year he ran a tight 7 man rotation, last year he frequently went 12 deep. The first year he ran a lot of pick and roll and high-lo action. This year more isolation and transition. I blame Pau for Pau's struggles more than anyone else. He was garbage the first two months before he stopped being such a pouty bitch and became agressive.

I think Randle won't be ready to do much next season anyways so thats a moot point. And, no, it would be stupid to make a lottery selection based on a coachs system.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

MojoPin said:


> Dantoni is a laughing stock around the league since New York and LAL. He has shown that he can't coach his system unless he has perfect pieces all lined up. He stubbornly refuses to play to his teams strengths. And he runs his veteran players into the dirt with reckless abandon. NBA players aren't stupid; they can see this just as much as you and I. Oh, and he has no problem calling out the fans or pissing off his players.


 
I think hes gone by 2015 and thats when they want to make their big free agency push. 

I dont like the guy, but hey, you guys wanted Mike Brown gone so bad. You get what you ask for.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

MojoPin said:


> Dantoni is a laughing stock around the league since New York and LAL. He has shown that he can't coach his system unless he has perfect pieces all lined up. He stubbornly refuses to play to his teams strengths. And he runs his veteran players into the dirt with reckless abandon. NBA players aren't stupid; they can see this just as much as you and I. Oh, and he has no problem calling out the fans or pissing off his players.


Reminds me of Chicago 2000. They had just won six titles and cleared out cap space for free agency and were sure FA's would come there. Had a lotto pick too ! (of course 2000 was one of the worst drafts ever)

Duncan ,G.Hill and TMac all visited. They signed Ron Mercer. The FA's later admitted that Chi management was the main reason they didn't sign.

Lotto pick: Marcus Fizer , a flop.

It would be five seasons before they even made the playoffs. Haven't been to the finals yet.

LAL management (coach) could scare FA's away here also. The lotto pick could be a flop. Mercer is about as effective as N. Young. This road they are on does not lead to success IMO.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

MojoPin said:


> Dantoni is a laughing stock around the league since New York and LAL. He has shown that he can't coach his system unless he has perfect pieces all lined up. He stubbornly refuses to play to his teams strengths. And he runs his veteran players into the dirt with reckless abandon. NBA players aren't stupid; they can see this just as much as you and I. Oh, and he has no problem calling out the fans or pissing off his players.


Somehow I get caught in "defending" MDA, and I'm not sure how that happens. I don't even like the guy and wouldn't mind at all if he was replaced.

But this notion that he's the one big problem, that nobody wants to play for him, that he's not respected around the league is a joke. Forgive me for not taking the perspective of dramatic Laker fans who can't get past that we passed on Phil Jackson as one that's shared by all NBA players. 

Now if I'm a low post player, would MDA be my first choice as coach? Of course not. Just like if I was a dynamic ball handling guard, I wouldn't want to play in the triangle or some other post dominant offense.

Besides, I don't see a point in the Lakers making this decision before the lottery. A lot changes if that pick is #1-3 vs #6-7 .


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

Jamel Irief said:


> I dont like the guy, but hey, you guys wanted Mike Brown gone so bad. You get what you ask for.


I think Mike Brown has proven to be a bad head coach. 

But yeah, grass is always greener. I remember these same "can't adjust his system" arguments with Phil.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

LA68 said:


> Reminds me of Chicago 2000. They had just won six titles and cleared out cap space for free agency and were sure FA's would come there. Had a lotto pick too ! (of course 2000 was one of the worst drafts ever)
> 
> Duncan ,G.Hill and TMac all visited. They signed Ron Mercer. The FA's later admitted that Chi management was the main reason they didn't sign.
> 
> ...


Mercer was signed to like a 6 year 40 million dollar deal. N. Young was signed to a 2 year 2.5 million dollar deal. Which despite what @R-Star says is a bargain.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Heisler: D'Antoni to return as Lakers coach
*


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Ender said:


> *Heisler: D'Antoni to return as Lakers coach
> *


Well... shit.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

so angry...halfway expected....drunk...screw y'all


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Ender said:


> *Heisler: D'Antoni to return as Lakers coach
> *


FML!


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> As we are nearing a decision on Mike D’antoni’s fate, Ramona Shelburne of ESPN Los Angeles reported that Mike D’antoni is pressing the Lakers management for a quick decision. *He also wants the Lakers to pick up the option for his 4th year*. In effect that would guarantee that he would be the Lakers head coach for two more years, this year and next year.


http://www.chatsports.com/los-angeles-lakers/a/Mike-Dantoni-Wants-Two-More-Years-2-9732694

It gets worse!


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

That's not really solid confirmation though, is it?

They can't bring him back at this point, can they? It would be insanity.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> *Imagining a Scenario Where Mike D'Antoni Returns to Lakers*
> 
> (...)
> 
> ...


http://www.chatsports.com/los-angeles-lakers/a/Imagining-a-Scenario-Where-Mike-DAntoni-Returns-to-Lakers-1-9732461


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I kind of want them to fire D'Antoni now. If a new coach comes in and does a marvelous job it might net us TWO more wins on the season, and Paulo and DaRizzle probably won't start hating him and calling for his head until December buying a month of quiet.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> I kind of want them to fire D'Antoni now. If a new coach comes in and does a marvelous job it might net us TWO more wins on the season, and Paulo and DaRizzle probably won't start hating him and calling for his head until December buying a month of quiet.


lol. You're a funny poster, Jamel, i'll give you that.

First of all, i expect a whole lot more wins than those for next season, regardless of the coach  (yes, i'll wink as often as i'd like, deal with that!)

Second, it doesn't quite assure me, as a Laker fan, to have a coach preach "small ball is the way, cause the Heat and Spurs are doing it", wich is, quite frankly, embarassing to hear (even more considering the Spurs are defense-centered and the Heat play at one of the slowest paces in the league - and i'm not even gonna adress the personnell they have!).

But hey, in some ways i'm like you, Jamel. I like fast-paced offenses. I like to see the Lakers score 120 points every now an then. i love the 3pointer more than the dunk or the layup. 

But i also like to see my team play defense. Like, trying to stop the other guys, you know? What is also sad is that it seems to be a foreign concept to MDA (the one who once said he was thinking about hiring a defensive coach for his team). 

The Lakers won't be contending any time soon. So if the Lakers' brass decide they have the luxury to keep the MDA experiment, hey, that's their call. I'll stand by the team no matter what. 
But all signs indicate that it won't work. Heck, i bet the Franchise Player (the one who silently said FU to MDA's "system") will be pleased. 

Heck, maybe MDA can learn to coach defense. Maybe he'll learn to coach considering his players strengths. After all, that should be the reason he was "developing Sacre and Kelly" thus sitting Kaman and Hill, right?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

PauloCatarino said:


> lol. You're a funny poster, Jamel, i'll give you that.
> 
> First of all, i expect a whole lot more wins than those for next season, regardless of the coach  (yes, i'll wink as often as i'd like, deal with that!)
> 
> ...


What I don't understand is I never said I love small ball, D'Antoni's system or any of that... yet you keep responding to me as if I have.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Maybe this means Buss will go out and get Rondo for Mike D to play with.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

You don't fire him for the sake of change. You fire him to admit that you made a mistake. You make a mistake, fix it, then move on. I'd have more faith in an organization that does that as opposed to continuing to slug along.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

MojoPin said:


> You don't fire him for the sake of change. You fire him to admit that you made a mistake. You make a mistake, fix it, then move on. I'd have more faith in an organization that does that as opposed to continuing to slug along.


"Fixing" that mistake won't make any difference if it's done now versus next summer. Not to mention since Janurary 2013 almost everyone agrees the team's played well relative to their talent level. He finished the year 28-12 in the Dwight season without Gasol, Dwight and Nash a good portion of those games and then this year won 27 games with an ever changing roster of reserves and NBDL players. I'd say he's earned a year with a roster nobody is expecting to contend. Firing him now will do more harm than good if the Lakers are going into next season with that roster we are all anticipating. New coach won't make a visible impact on win/loss column, and it makes the franchise look more unstable following the death of the owner.

The only argument I've seen someone make that makes any sort of sense to me is "free agents won't want to come here this summer with Pringles here" which I'm not fully sure is true (Nash in PHX, Amar'e in NY were superstars) and it's irrelevant since Mitch isn't making a push this summer.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> "Fixing" that mistake won't make any difference if it's done now versus next summer. Not to mention since Janurary 2013 almost everyone agrees the team's played well relative to their talent level. He finished the year 28-12 in the Dwight season without Gasol, Dwight and Nash a good portion of those games and then this year won 27 games with an ever changing roster of reserves and NBDL players.* I'd say he's earned a year with a roster nobody is expecting to contend. Firing him now will do more harm than good if the Lakers are going into next season with that roster we are all anticipating. New coach won't make a visible impact on win/loss column, and it makes the franchise look more unstable following the death of the owner.*
> 
> The only argument I've seen someone make that makes any sort of sense to me is "free agents won't want to come here this summer with Pringles here" which I'm not fully sure is true (Nash in PHX, Amar'e in NY were superstars) and it's irrelevant since Mitch isn't making a push this summer.


Am i the only one who expects the Lakers to fight for the playoffs next season?

You would make sorta sense if the Lakers were to think next season would be a wasted season (with no draft pick for the following year to boot), going through the motions to a 35,37W season...


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

PauloCatarino said:


> Am i the only one who expects the Lakers to fight for the playoffs next season?
> 
> You would make sorta sense if the Lakers were to think next season would be a wasted season (with no draft pick for the following year to boot), going through the motions to a 35,37W season...


I expect them to fight for the playoffs just like I did this past season. But health kept them from that, not Pringles. Pringles actually had them in the playoff hunt in mid-december until Kobe went down again. 

You've already agreed in the past your criticism of Pringles was not based on the win-loss record. But that's all that matters when it comes to making the playoffs.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> I expect them to fight for the playoffs just like I did this past season. But health kept them from that, not Pringles. Pringles actually had them in the playoff hunt in mid-december until Kobe went down again.
> 
> *You've already agreed in the past your criticism of Pringles was not based on the win-loss record. But that's all that matters when it comes to making the playoffs*.


My criticism regarding MDA resides in his coaching system. Wich i think (one could say facts support that claim) is not conducive to winning ball games. Or enough ball games (and to get to the playoffs in the West you need to be around .600W%).

Can MDA take a, say, Farmar/Kobe/Deng/Randle/Kaman(or same value) to the playoffs? It's possible. Do i see someone like Hollins or Van Gundy increase that possibility? Yes.
The way i see it, the Lakers didn't pay Kobe Bryant a bazzilion dollars to dwell in mediocrity for his last two seasons with the team. The rebuilding starts now. And last season (mainly the lack of defense and players openly questioning MDA's "small ball") showed me MDA doesn't seem the man (coach) for the job.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Jamel Irief said:


> I kind of want them to fire D'Antoni now. If a new coach comes in and does a marvelous job it might net us TWO more wins on the season, and Paulo and DaRizzle probably won't start hating him and calling for his head until December buying a month of quiet.


Ohhhh snap son! I thought we were alllllll good then ya gotta be throwin me under the bus!

For clarification on my opinion:

1. Any coach would have been bad with this team with all the injuries

2. D'Antoni is a good coach. IMO not a championship level coach because

3. D'Antoni refuses to adapt, IMO a fatal flaw

4. D'Antoni refuses to instill any pride/method of defense

5. D'Antoni has horrible communication skills and doesn't resolve issues (Kobe, Pau, Kaman, Hill)

6. D'Antoni is a pussy. Passive aggressive comments in the media. Never has any seriousness to him. No "gameface" ever.


I want a new coach for these reasons, not because I demand the Lakers to be great or even good next season. I want a coach who has half a brain, a championship pedigree, and isnt a pussy. I want that type of coach not to win a lot next year but to instill a REAL SYSTEM, to get whatever players who will still be on the team in 2015/16 season in the right mindset. I dont want Lakers players getting used to the "Bad News Bears" mindset. I want a winning mentality even if the wins are not there.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Bogg said:


> Maybe this means Buss will go out and get Rondo for Mike D to play with.


Rondo is due 13M next season. Too rich for the Lakers' blood, i'm afraid... 

But he has one year on his contract... Hmmm.... 
Honestly, i see pairing Rondo with Kobe working out...


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> Ohhhh snap son! I thought we were alllllll good then ya gotta be throwin me under the bus!
> 
> For clarification on my opinion:
> 
> ...


I love all you guys. Hell I even think Paulo is the best poster on this board. He posts more fan articles in a day than Laker "fans" former mod @Luke and current admin @Ron make combined total in a month. But I saw you both constantly bitch about Brown and now Pringles, and I doubt it would change if we have a new coach next year coaching us into the lottery.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

This really isn't complicated. 

You can't coach a team to its worst record in 50 years, including a record loss at home to your cross town rivals, and keep your job. You cannot abandon defense and win ball games. Given raw talent and the opportunity to demonstrate your philosophy, you failed dramatically.

The man has got to go.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> I love all you guys. Hell I even think Paulo is the best poster on this board. He posts more fan articles in a day than Laker "fans" former mod @Luke and current admin @Ron make combined total in a month. But I saw you both constantly bitch about Brown and now Pringles, and I doubt it would change if we have a new coach next year coaching us into the lottery.


Come on, dude, you know better than to use my name for your personal agenda (not that i have anything against said agenda)!

And i'll "bitch" as long as i want whenever i see a Lakers coach f****** up. And MDA has f***** up plenty. 

I'm with Shaolin on this one. She summed it up nicely.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Some interesting numbers:



> Points in the paint: Opposing players usually found the traffic very light and regularly scored on easy layups. The Lakers finished dead last in this category, giving up 49.2 points per game from up close.
> 
> Fast-break points: As a team taking an inordinate amount of perimeter shots, the opposition often found itself on a fast break with little resistance. The Lakers finished last in this area, giving up 16.7 fast-break points per game.
> 
> ...


http://www.chatsports.com/los-angeles-lakers/a/5-Areas-LA-Lakers-Must-Upgrade-This-Offseason-1-9736673

To sum it up: the Lakers didn't play post defense, didn't get back on defense effectively (sp?) and didn't rebound.

*Question: *isn't that a clear sign of trying to play "small ball" with the wrong kind of roster to do it?


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Jamel Irief said:


> I love all you guys. Hell I even think Paulo is the best poster on this board. He posts more fan articles in a day than Laker "fans" former mod @Luke and current admin @Ron make combined total in a month. But I saw you both constantly bitch about Brown and now Pringles, and I doubt it would change if we have a new coach next year coaching us into the lottery.


You're a little too preoccupied with a bunch of strangers' activity level on a forum bud.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Luke said:


> You're a little too preoccupied with a bunch of strangers' activity level on a forum bud.


Says the guy who wanted to keep his mod title because he thought it was a status symbol.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Jamel Irief said:


> Says the guy who wanted to keep his mod title because he thought it was a status symbol.


Status symbol? Wow.


----------

